

Y Combinator Companies Didn't Like Boston? - knewjax

Did any of this sessions YC group enjoy the city of boston? Im a Boston native and out of everything I have seen so far it seems that the overall feeling was that Boston doesnt make the cut and most of the YC companies will be moving  to the Valley. Is this mostly based on investment opportunities. Or your experience here as well. <p>Did you guys even really have a chance to go out and have a good time in the city?
======
nmeyer
I threw a party over the summer at my place in Cambridge, and there were a few
of us who actually went out often. But we had gone to MIT so we knew what was
fun. So, yes -- it has everything to do with investment opportunities. There
are a few companies planning to go to New York for the music companies. (This
includes us)

~~~
knewjax
Cool. Yeah I was hoping you guys got to go out a bit. Thats cool that some of
the music companies are choosing NYC. Makes sense. Which company are you with?
Reble is that still the name?

~~~
nmeyer
Yep that's still the name. Sort of keeping low for now.

~~~
knewjax
Cool. Let me know if you ever want any feedback or anything like that. Im
always down for brainshares.

------
weebro
I worked in Boston for a summer once - Joe's American Bar and Grill on the
waterfront (next to Marriott and Aquarium). I can safely say that I wouldn't
rush back to living in Bean Town. Sorry but the Blue Laws suck, if you're
going out you had better know of a party cos 2am is a bit early for a
European. I also worked in a Law firm in New York for a yr or so and can
safely say Boston, as a business and legal center, has a bad rep for being
stuck up for no apparent, earned, reason. The weather sucks, the city doesn't
have enough clubs and it's nightlife centers around that square which really
is square. There's my tuppence worth. Woohoo Red Sox!!!!!!!

